# RAM 8GB DualChannel vs 12GB Singlechannel



## ThorinOak (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steige demnächst von einen i7 920 @ 3.36 GHz auf einen i7 4770K mit Z87 Mainboard um. Momentan verwende ich daher TrippleChannel mit 3x 4GB Modulen @ 1920 MHz (Bedingt durch RAM-Teiler).

Nun gibt es beim Haswell lediglich DualChannel und ich bin mir unschlüssig was seitens der Leistung besser wäre. 8GB im DualChannel oder 50% mehr Kapazität und dafür SingleChannel. Bemerkt man im alltäglichen Gebrauch einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Anbindungen?

Momentan belegt mein Windows 7 im Idle 3 GB der zur Verfügung stehenden 12 GB. Eine SSD ist vorhanden.

Am liebsten wäre mir es ja wenn ich einfach ein einzelnes Modul kaufen könnte umso auf 16 GB DualChannel zu kommen ^^ Aber bisher bin ich da nicht fündig geworden.

Bei dem RAM handelt es sich um Mushkin 998990 12 GB 2000 MHz.


----------



## Smil0r (5. Oktober 2013)

DualChannel heißt, dass 2 RAM Module zusammen genutzt werden, was die Geschwindigkeit um einiges erhöht. Da sie von 2 stellen her angesprochen werden können.  DualChannel ist also schon Standard und erhöht die Performance, gerade bei anspruchsvollen Anwendungen wie Videobearbeitung. Da Du einen Mehrkern CPU benutzt, solltest du, um diesen besser auszulasten, auch auf performanten Speicher achten, dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall DualChannel und ein hoher Speichertakt.
Den einen oder anderen Vorteil kannst du dir früher oder später verschaffen


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2013)

Weder das Eine noch das Andere macht sich groß bemerkbar.
Außerdem hat man bei 3 Modulen wenigstens beim ersten Paar Dualchannel - also 8GB laufen als DC und nur der Restriegel muss einsam als Singlechannel vor sich hin vegetieren. 

Aber 3 GB Ramauslastung als Minimum ist schon heftig. 
Nach dem Hochfahren habe ich höchstens 1,6 GB belegt (oder später, wenn alle Anwendungen soweit beendet sind und sich die meisten DLLs wieder aus dem Speicher verkrümelt haben).

Und was heißt "lediglich Dualchannel"?  Spätestens seit Sandy Bridge sieht das gute alte Triplechannel gegen Dualchannel kein Land.
Im Durchschnitt wird der Speicherdurchsatz mit dem neuen Haswellsystem höher sein als auf der alten Schüssel - trotz der ungeraden Bestückung.


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Weder das Eine noch das Andere macht sich groß bemerkbar.
> Außerdem hat man bei 3 Modulen wenigstens beim ersten Paar Dualchannel - also 8GB laufen als DC und nur der Restriegel muss einsam als Singlechannel vor sich hin vegetieren.
> 
> Aber 3 GB Ramauslastung als Minimum ist schon heftig.
> ...


 
Wenn die Aussage stimmt, dass 8GB von 12 im DualChannel laufen und das letzte Kit im SingeChannel rumdümüüelt, dann würde ich einfach die 12GB weiter nutzen. Ansonsten würde ich einfach nur 8GB verwenden, da die Kapazität ausreicht und mir der schnellere Speicher (DOPPELTE BANDBREITE!) wichtiger wäre, einen Unterschied wirst du gegenfalls zwischen Dual und Singlechannel merken, zwischen 8 und 12 Gb allerdings nicht..


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Oktober 2013)

Dualchannel funktioniert nur, wenn die Speichermenge pro Controllerkanal gleich groß ist.

1x 8 GB + 2x 4 GB wären möglich. Deine Bestückung läuft komplett nur im SC. In der aktuellen PCGH ist da ein ganzer Artikel drüber.
Auf zum Bahnhof, kaufen und lesen !

Du verlierst jedoch höchstens ~7% Frames im Schnitt durch SC.
Der Dritte Channel, den du "einbüßt" wird jedoch durch die mittlerweile höheren Bandbreiten wieder wettgemacht. Für mehr als 2-3% höhere Leistung war der eh nicht gut.
Speicherdurchsatz kommt eh nur zum tragen, wenn der L3-Cache der CPU nicht mehr ausreicht, um alles dort vorrätig zu halten.
Bei Spielen weniger als bei "richtigen" Anwendungen (Videobearbeitung, allg. Sachen mit "wechselnden" Rohdaten).


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2013)

2x4 GB und 1x4 GB gehen auch. 
8 GB in Channel A und 4 GB in Channel B stecken.


			
				Intel schrieb:
			
		

> *Dual-Channel Mode – Intel® Flex Memory Technology Mode*
> The IMC supports Intel Flex Memory Technology Mode.
> Memory is divided into a symmetric and a asymmetric zone. The symmetric zone starts at the lowest address in each channel and is contiguous until the asymmetric zone begins or until the top address of the channel with the smaller capacity is reached.
> In this mode, the system runs with one zone of dual-channel mode and one zone of single-channel mode, simultaneously, across the whole memory array.
> ...


----------



## Smil0r (5. Oktober 2013)

3gb ist schon recht viel, denke ich auch.
Es geht ja darum ob er 1x 8 gb nutzen soll oder eher 2x4 gb, oder hab ich es falsch verstanden?!
Wenn du später nochmal einen 8gb nachrüsten willst hättest du später einen Vorteil durch die Größe, jetzt würd ich erstmal die 2x4gb nutzen, denn du hast die doppelte Bandbreite weil die zwei Rambausteine einzelnd angesprochen werden.


----------



## ThorinOak (5. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Ich hab mir mal den Test in der aktuellen PCGH angeschaut und was ich da bei Crysis 3 gelesen hab hat mich schon erstaunt. Dort waren es mit 2x 8GB 77fps und mit 4+4+8GB nur noch 73fps wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verguckt hab. Das wäre schon nen arg böser Einbruch und für mich ein klarer Grund bei 2x 4GB zu bleiben (die Kombination war im Test praktisch identisch zum 2x 8GB).

1x 8GB hab ich nicht sondern 3x 4GB. Ich hätte am Ende also auch eine ungleiche Verteilung der Größe auf den Kanälen. Die 3GB im Idle würden bei 8GB sicher nicht mehr so hoch ausfallen. Ich denke das Windows einfahc von sich aus mehr in den RAM lädt weil auch mehr vorhanden ist. 800MB werden durch Firefox, Origin, Skype und Outlook belegt. Der Rest sind "Peanuts" aber scheinen sich auch gut zu addieren ^^


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2013)

Deine 3 Riegel entsprechen - richtig gesteckt -, der 4 + 8 Konfiguration von PCGH.
Von 77 FPS auf 73,8 FPS (bei Crysis) sind ein "böser Einbruch"? 
Das ist eher ein Witz, denn das sind nebenbei die min. Frames und nicht max.
Aber auch bei max wäre der Unterschied unerheblich.
Wer da was spürt, hört auch Flöhe husten und das Gras wachsen.
Außerdem ist die Spieleinstellung bewusst so, dass sie CPU- und RAM-limitiert ist.
Mit realistischer Auflösung und AA und sonstigen zugeschalteten Leckerchen wird der Unterschied eher bei Null liegen - allerdings ist die FPS-Rate dann auch allgemein deutlich schlechter.


----------



## ThorinOak (5. Oktober 2013)

Mag ja stimmen aber mir gefällt die 4+8 Kombi dennoch nicht. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach neuen RAM bestellt:  G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400 Kit (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Der passt wenigstens auch unter den Noctua NH-D14


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2013)

Ist klar. Ich leide auch unter dieser "Mein System muss rund sein!"-Krankheit. 
Alte Boards wandern vollbestückt ins Hardware-Archiv und warten auf ihren ZBV-Einsatz.
Neues wird neu bestückt. Kein unrundes Gefrickel mit Altteilen.


----------



## ThorinOak (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mich auch nur so kurz zum Wechsel entschlossen weil ich heute nen Abnehmer für meinen "alten" Ram gefunden habe. Generell kauf ich eigentlich keine neue PC Hardware solange ich nicht nen Käufer für mein alten Kram hab ^^

Man kann doch die schöne Hardware die früher so viel geld gekostet hat nicht einfach rumliegen und verstauben lassen.


----------

